
Ask HN: Suggestions needed on wide angle close distance cameras - mailmrg
Hello, 
I am looking for cameras that can get videos of monitor for an industrial application. the unfortunate constraint is that the camera has to be placed at a close distance from monitor, say less than 10&quot; from the monitor and still be able to read content out of monitor. i looked some wide angle rasberryPi cameras like 160deg, 5MP cameras but their resolution around edges are poor. So any suggestions will be really helpful
======
cimmanom
I think the Google term you're looking for is "macro lens".

